# Which Bedding For Angora Mix ??



## EMMIE (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,
Harlie is getting her present bedding (shavings) caught in her fur almost constantly, I have considered Lino, but she is extremely destructive and she would 'kill' in within the first hour of it being in the cage. Is there another bedding I could use which wouldn't get as stuck in her hair? 
Any suggestions welcome, Thanks


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 4, 2013)

For my lionheads and fuzzy lops I use this type of bedding in the litter boxes. Its a wood pellets that expands when wet into a heavy dust pellet(dust does NOT fly up in the air and does't cause respiratory issues) I would suggest a wire riser cage, but I think that she is a pet rabbit, if I am correct. Wire raiser would work really well and it is recommended for wool breeds for this reason. If I didnt have my wire cages, the wool on my rabbits would be terrible. 

If your iffy about wire cages this is a good article to read. http://rabbitranching.wordpress.com/2013/07/03/the-truth-about-wire-floors/

Thats my recommendation. Otherwise the only thing you can do is brush your rabbit daily to prevent matting or unsanitation with your rabbits.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 4, 2013)

I use fleece for my angora and don't have a problem with bedding getting in her wool. I do use wood pellets in the litter box, but she does have a grate over the litter. The only issue is hay, but even isn't too bad. 

Pretty much any litter would be a problem for getting stuck in the fur. Shavings are one of the worst, but even carefresh gets stuck. Fleece or towels won't get stuck and can be washed. Fleece is good as it won't unravel if it gets chewed. You can usually find some cheap fleece at a dollar store (baby blankets or pet blankets work well). 

If she is a pet, then I would recommend keeping her belly shaved, doing it about once a month should be enough. It will help keep her cooler and keep stuff from sticking underneath. Even if you are keeping for to use the wool, the belly wool is not usually used anyway. The only reason to not shave the belly is if she is a show rabbit and that takes a lot work to keep up with.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 5, 2013)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> . Even if you are keeping for to use the wool, the belly wool is not usually used anyway. The only reason to not shave the belly is if she is a show rabbit and that takes a lot work to keep up with.


This is a good idea, but shearing can be dangerous and you need to be very careful if you decide to do this option. Fleece could also work for the bedding but if she goes outside the litter box her droppings will stick to her coat and her urine will stain her feet. Just make sure to do what you are comfortable with.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 5, 2013)

Wool rabbits are best housed on wire floors. They have plenty of wool covering and protecting their feet, plus it is the most sanitary option considering how quickly things get "stuck."


----------



## EMMIE (Aug 6, 2013)

I am using towles a the moment thanks to everyone's suggestions. I don't feel comfortable putting her on wire due to all the bad things i have read about it and the fact that Billy her lop friend gets sore feet easily. I am looking into buying some clippers online, does anyone know of any good brands that i coukd get hold of for under £30 ???
Thanks


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 6, 2013)

I use dog clippers and they cost about $150-200 (don't know the conversion to pounds). They are worth the money, but it is a lot if you only have one rabbit that you are clipping every few months. You might be able to find a used set that is in good condition. New blades cost about $40 and can be sharpened. The ones I have are Andis, but Oster is good as well. I really don't know what is available in the UK, so you might need to do a bit of research.
I would not recommend getting clippers for people, especially the ones you can get at most stores. They tend to be cheap and are not made for animal fur. Even for $30, it might only last one clipping. 
A groomer who knows rabbits can be an option as well. I don't know what prices are like where you are, but it can be worth it at least so you can see it done. A rabbit breeder who knows angoras can be a good option as well and they can usually give some grooming tips. 

If you don't let her get matted, you can use scissors to cut the wool. It does tend to leave the wool longer, and you do need to be careful not to cut her, but it can be done and doesn't cost as much. Any matting is best shaved out, especially around the neck and belly.


----------



## tamsin (Aug 6, 2013)

Does she use a litter tray? If so then use paper or wood based pellets for that and no bedding elsewhere.

Lino can work even for destructive bunnies you just need to make sure it's firmly stuck down and then protected at the edges


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 6, 2013)

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> Wool rabbits are best housed on wire floors. They have plenty of wool covering and protecting their feet, plus it is the most sanitary option considering how quickly things get "stuck."



I agree with this, wool rabbits are best suited on a wire flooring. 
If you are uncomfortable with the idea of wire due to rumors it would be a good idea to check out this article. It really does tell the truth about wire flooring. http://rabbitranching.wordpress.com/2013/07/03/the-truth-about-wire-floors/

My Holland lops and Lionheads really do prefer the wire in the caging and hardly go on the nice resting pads I bought them. I have seen my buns actually inch themselves away from the resting mat to be on the wire because they prefer it to the mat. Wire flooring will only cause sore hocks when it is depending on the rabbit themselves, like the rex rabbits are very prone to the wire flooring. 

Other reasons can be
Obesity - A rabbit with too much weight on her body will often not be able to stand correctly, and may put unnatural pressure on points of her feet that are not meant to support much weight. This can cause sores.
Arthritis or other skeletal problems - Pain from arthritis in the pelvis or spine--or skeletal pain for any other reason--can cause a rabbit to posture in an unnatural way, resulting in pressure on delicate points of the feet.
Insufficient fur padding on the feet - Any cause of fur loss on the soles of the feet (e.g., mange, friction from improper flooring, contact allergies etc.) will deprive the rabbit of the natural padding she needs to protect her feet. Rabbits have little or no fat padding on the bottoms of their feet; they rely almost exclusively on a thick pad of wool to protect them from impact and friction. (NOTE: Some rabbit breeds, particularly Rex rabbits, have very fine fur that doesn't hold up well to friction. These breeds seem particularly prone to sore hock problems.)

Just remember rabbits can get sore hocks on any type of flooring, I rescued a rabbit running around outside (rex) and it had sore hocks even in a natural environment. 


If you still feel uncomfortable that's ok, I just wanted to let you know that wire is NOT bad for rabbits, although some people say it is.


----------

